# Xifaxan(Rifaximin) feedback



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have been taking the Xifaxan now for a week and see vary little improvement. I have been on 2 x 550 mg a day, is this the "normal" amount for IBS?

The problem is that the sideeffects of Xifaxan is more or less the same as what my IBS is and that makes it hard to determent effect until end of cure.

What are your response to this medicine?

I do understand that most patient that gets well will probably not return to a forum like this.

*BestRegards*


----------



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Any one? What dosage was you on when taking it? How fast did you see changes? Did you get any problems from the Xifaxan/Rifaximin itself?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I took it 2x a day 550mg for 14 days and noticed almost nothing except increased gas for the first couple of days.


----------



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, so the Xifaxan/Rifaximin was not the solution to your problem?

I also on it for about 14 days and it did nothing for me  .


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Did nothing for me either.


----------



## SouthFlorida26 (Mar 8, 2013)

In the US, the full price (without insurence prior authorization) was $1000. After the PA, the price was $565 (which met my tier 3 $500 deductiable), but then I was able to get a $250 discout card from the manufacture. This made my out-of-pocket cost about $310 for 14 days, 2 a day. It is to treat possiable bacterial overgroth in the intestine tract. While taking it, discontinue any probiotics, but you can still take vitimines and enzymes if you want. Then after the 14 days, start taking the probiotics, since the Xifaxan kills all good and bad bacteria, so you need to replimish the good probiotic bacteria.

After my 14 days, I noticed that most all the "sharp needle" pain that I had been getting. But it still did not solve my overall ISB issues. It is an antibiotic, designed to kill bacterial overgroth in the intestine.


----------

